# Cheating or not?



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I am a bit broken today. My partner of two years has been acting a bit cool to me recently. Still texts me all day and tells me that I am so right for her

in the meantime she has been a bit secretive about the text messages she receives and often ambles into the kitchen.

i asked about it and she assured me old friend blah, blah.

last night text comes through and I just had to look ( I understand that this is frowned upon but ..) because of my already heightened suspicions.

message was from some guy on match.com who couldn't wait to see her again beautiful girl etc.

i challenged her about it and she confessed that they were planning to go on a date.

i say that is betrayal and cheating, while she maintains she never intended to take it any further than a date( from a guy from match.com looking for a shagg) and that the "chats" with guys from matched.

she then tells me that anyway she was so afraid of losing me that this was the best thing to do.

cheat or not?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Most women are like that. It's highly likely she has f**ked other guys while you were in a relationship. Talking to other guys while you are together is just disrespectful. I'd tell her to piss off immediately. She clearly doesn't love or respect you. Dumping her and sleeping with new women is the best thing you can do for yourself.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Do you really need to ask?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

She'd be happy with you meeting a girl from match.com would she ? Jog her the fk on


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

He can't wait to she her *again*! Cheat in my book. Move on. Or stay with her and do her best mate then leave your phone sitting for her to find?


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tell her to pack her bags


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

The fact she is even on match.com says enough don't let her try talk her way out of that there is no excuse for her having an account and using it whilst being with you for 2 years


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

She was ready to cheat so you no she isn't worth bothering with.

betrayal is a hard pill to swallow, end things, break off contact and over time you'll get over her.

Don't prolong it as you'll make it harder for yourself.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

iamyou said:


> Most women are like that. It's highly likely she has f**ked other guys while you were in a relationship. Talking to other guys while you are together is just disrespectful. I'd tell her to piss off immediately. She clearly doesn't love or respect you. Dumping her and sleeping with new women is the best thing you can do for yourself.


 This,

Thread over.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

You will stay with her regardless


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Shaneyboy said:


> I am a bit broken today. My partner of two years has been acting a bit cool to me recently. Still texts me all day and tells me that I am so right for her
> 
> in the meantime she has been a bit secretive about the text messages she receives and often ambles into the kitchen.
> 
> ...


 Of course it's fu**ing cheating.

And the guy said "meet again".

Sorry man, she's a c**t and is playing you.

She went through the process of joining. Looking. Messaging. Flirting. Meeting. Planning.

There can be no trust there. None. Never ever will there be again.

Chin up bro


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.

did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.

she has sent text today rearranging all the facts to justify her beviour. Her friends think I am a pig for looking at the phone.

i am literally climbing the f*cking walls and don't know what to do with myself. No amount of booze or weed seems to be helping.

definitely no going back but if feel berieved. Going to be a tough couple of months.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

id personally dump her she dont love u 2 be going on dating sites. if u got feelings 4 her dump her if u aint bothered just use her like she using u


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> I am a bit broken today. My partner of two years has been acting a bit cool to me recently. Still texts me all day and tells me that I am so right for her
> 
> in the meantime she has been a bit secretive about the text messages she receives and often ambles into the kitchen.
> 
> ...


 Same s**t happened to me a few years ago. Funny thing was she was convinced i was up to no good lol!! Always accusing me of flirting and cheating etc.

You can NEVER come back from this no matter what you tell yourself or what bullshit excuse she tries to feed you. It'll niggle and niggle at you cause sleepless nites and make u feel like shite!

Look at it logically. She joined the site, sought someone out and or let someone pursue her. The message also said "cant wait to see you AGAIN" So shes obv met him already mate.

Youll feel like ur heart is in pieces for a while but youll get over her and move on and look back and thank why the f**k did i even give her my time. Its not worth the heartache that you'll put eachother thru if you stay togher. I speak from my own experience mate.

Im so glad i eventually walked away from the cheater i was with. Tho i thought i cud work it out and was miserable for over a year with her.

Onwards and upwards mate. Move on and show her youre not her fu**ing doormat to walked all over


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 Defo dont drink mate!! Itll make you ten times worse. Go be with friends or family tho you prob dont wanna be around anyone. Dont cave let her slide!


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 Don't do it to yourself mate it's not worth getting yourself worked up over it, don't look back instead get excited for the future and potentially meeting a new lass who will treat you right, and be thankful that you found out now rather than later down the line with potentially more ties.

get rid of every reminder, photos, gifts ect delete her number and all trace of her number like old texts and don't even reply if she contacts you and just look to the future.

Shes not worth you feeling down mate f**k that s**t sooner you move on the better you will feel


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

jake87 said:


> You will stay with her regardless


 The fact he made this thread to ask I'm inclined to agree with you he is there to be a doormat


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry OP but if your woman while in a relationship with you feels the need to have online profiles at dating sites and decide to meet some random guy she is not considering herself yours and I stop here because I don't want to offend you or your gfe.

I would dump her ass and find someone better than her, someone loyal to begin with.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 Go full no contact with her. She's probably chatting with the other guys when you're broken up. Makes no sense. Get laid immediately. She thought she could get away with it. Prove her wrong.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

iamyou said:


> Go full no contact with her. She's probably chatting with the other guys when you're being broken up. Makes no sense. Get laid immediately. She thought she could get away with it. Prove her wrong.


 Exactly mate! She can now JUSTIFY her actions by chatting to other guys "we were broke up"


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> I am a bit broken today. My partner of two years has been acting a bit cool to me recently. Still texts me all day and tells me that I am so right for her
> 
> in the meantime she has been a bit secretive about the text messages she receives and often ambles into the kitchen.
> 
> ...


 id imagine a few times she's sneaked in the house with a molten pot of moistness given to her from someone else on match.com.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smash a few birds yourself to make yourself feel better


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

was she looking for BBC ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> was she looking for BBC ?


 F##kin harsh Bro :lol:


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> was she looking for BBC ?


 only if she had paid for the license first


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Need give ye head a wobble if your even considering staying ffs


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

It must be a sign bud!

November the 5th

Never has there been a better time to burn all her stuff in the front garden!

On a serious note, happened to me 15 years ago with the Ex wife, I found out via a text message she received.

I moved out 2 days later and that was history.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

God @Shaneyboy , I understand that you may be looking for excuses for her and you might even feel this is a kind of a personal failure or even a misunderstanding , but the truth is that she should have no room in your life anymore

x


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

If you've no kids then really it's an easy decision, if there's kids involved then it's harder .....,,,, but realistically the same decision. Move on.

Ask yourself this - is it likely that you caught her on with the first person she had repeat meets with? She might be that s**t at cheating that she got caught the first time but I doubt it ......... it's harsh and I feel for you but you need to rise above it.

by which I mean - get on cycle, get some new threads and shag one of her mates.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

MrM said:


> If you've no kids then really it's an easy decision, if there's kids involved then it's harder .....,,,, but realistically the same decision. Move on.
> 
> Ask yourself this - is it likely that you caught her on with the first person she had repeat meets with? She might be that s**t at cheating that she got caught the first time but I doubt it ......... it's harsh and I feel for you but you need to rise above it.
> 
> by which I mean - get on cycle, get some new threads and shag one of her mates.


 Amen to that!! LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 So let me get this right, your gf cheats on you so you try to be reasonable and go and spend the night in a hotel ? Ffs

Its a no wonder she thinks she mug you off.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 So let me get this right, your gf cheats on you so you try to be reasonable and go and spend the night in a hotel ? Ffs

Its a no wonder she thinks she mug you off.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 As @MidsGuy21 would have said...

Your a massive cuck.

She was probably getting f**ked all over your house while you spent the night hiding in a hotel. If her friends really think your the one in the wrong they are obviously just a bunch of sluts.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Why do you care what her friends think?

She's lining up dates from a singles site and even the most naive person would admit the chances are there's a lot more you don't know (and to be fair don't really need to know)

End it, eat some ice cream, listen to some Taylor Swift and move on with your life.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Dear Diedre,

....


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

Shaneboy, trust has been violated. You have to next her bro as there're no other options, really.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I don't really appreciate the cuck talk so don't be offended when I tell you to go f*ck yourselves.

having said that I am alternating between feeling morose and slightly exhuberant at the prospect of not having to deal her s**t anymore.

on the plus side I did spend a relaxing hour cutting up her clothes that she leaves at my house in the sun.

i think I may have lost some belly fat so all's good


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

Do yourself a favour and leave with whatever dignity you got left.

Her been on a site like that is more than enough proof, not to mention the text said 'he can't wait to see her again. I wouldn't blame you if your worried about being alone but trust me when i tell you she won't be the last woman in your life.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep she she sure has mate. Those nice messages she sends you are probably out of guilt. She probably likes you but cant settle with one guy most likely. Some people just cant help it unfortunetly some want it all. Hope everything goes well for you. I would get rid asap tho. Plenty of decent women out there trust me


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Get on the tren mate and hit the gym. Within 4-5 weeks you will become an emotionless shell of your former self and not give a fvck. :thumbup1:

Id f**k her off anyway mate


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

100% she would be done. She's on a dating site, talking to God knkws hkw many guys, and already met at least one guy you know of, she lied to you, cheated on you, and you wonder what you should do?

A. Man the f**k up and dump her ass.

B. Be a cuck and know she's banging other guys and just using you.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Mate, it's a no brainier. You put your self first. It's there in black and white , your Mrs is/was talking to other guys from match.com. It's wrong and disrespectful end of...

find someone that actually wants to spend time with you and enjoy your time together not out meeting new people behind your back.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

This is classic ..lying cheating scumbag ...makes no difference if male or female...don't wanna be with someone just tell them....it's easy.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Believe it or not some of this has helped. I started questioning my interpretation of events.

Probably no more need for comments. How do I close the thread?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Shaneyboy said:


> Believe it or not some of this has helped. I started questioning my interpretation of events.
> 
> Probably no more need for comments. How do I close the thread?


 You can delete it. Says at top of thread somewhere


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

If you need to ask.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

She'd be a lot more broken than me if I'd have seen that text! Well, her face would have been.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> Believe it or not some of this has helped. I started questioning my interpretation of events.
> 
> Probably no more need for comments. How do I close the thread?


 start a new one and ask?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> I don't really appreciate the cuck talk so don't be offended when I tell you to go f*ck yourselves.
> 
> having said that I am alternating between feeling morose and slightly exhuberant at the prospect of not having to deal her s**t anymore.
> 
> ...


*CUCK*


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Tricky said:


> The fact he made this thread to ask I'm inclined to agree with you he is there to be a doormat


 Nah. He's just going through the 5 stages of grief:

1. Denial

2. Anger

3. Bargaining

4. Depression

5. Acceptance

Creating this thread is on the path from Denial to Bargaining, now he seems to be in stage 4, with the drinking and weed.

Keep strong brother, no woman is worth damaging your life over.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

pics?

was she meeting @Slagface because she has prob gargled a gallon of pi55

jokes

xx


----------



## MattyNotts (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't understand how you even had to ask if it's cheating in the first place.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 Mate regardless of what you say or do you will be in the wrong. It is going to be your fault. The joys f being a man.

I've been through it. Just try and accept she won't ever apologise or admit fault. Wanting to be right will melt.your head.

She's a c**t, sorry.

Chin up. Bang her friends. Bang anything that moves. It does actually help.

Do not use it as an excuse for being a douche though. Be you. Be bigger. Be the better person.

You'll feel better for it.

She's the c**t. That's not going to change.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just keep on fu**ing her (skinned up) until you find someone better, then drop her like a hot potato. 

Why cut ya nose off to spite ya face :huh:


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Look at the bright side, you'll save a ton not buying her xmas presents and save yourself from having to visit her in laws and friends etc


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Is this a troll thread or are you simply a cuck? Get a backbone ffs. Yes it's cheating


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh look more humans that keep trying to be monogamous.... yawn.

Yes she's cheating, because society doesn't give her much other option.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Shaneyboy said:


> I don't really appreciate the cuck talk so don't be offended when I tell you to go f*ck yourselves.
> 
> having said that I am alternating between feeling morose and slightly exhuberant at the prospect of not having to deal her s**t anymore.
> 
> ...


 Hang on, she doesn't even live with you? That just made me wonder what kind of a man you are if you left your own house because some lass was cheating on you and got busted, I get that you were upset, but tell her to f**k off ffs, you don't have any kids (I'm presuming as it's not been mentioned?) and you don't live together, why all the worry, as said move on and find someone that loves you and doesn't want to be with someone else!


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I am all good to be honest. Just calm down with cuck s**t. I left her house as I was visiting.

It is no big thing. I appreciate most of the sentiment and support and I am not really surprised by all of the crass stuff from the usual low-life w**kers.

my OP was about definitions of cheating. In all honesty I have been a cad at times in my life so what go's around comes around.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Oh look more humans that keep trying to be monogamous.... yawn.
> 
> Yes she's cheating, because society doesn't give her much other option.


 Yes because not everyone is a hard man who treats all women like sluts and then brags about it on a public forum for approval.



Shaneyboy said:


> I am all good to be honest. Just calm down with cuck s**t. I left her house as I was visiting.
> 
> It is no big thing. I appreciate most of the sentiment and support and I am not really surprised by all of the crass stuff from the usual low-life w**kers.
> 
> my OP was about definitions of cheating. In all honesty I have been a cad at times in my life so what go's around comes around.


 Calling someone a low life w**ker is worse than being called a cuck. Especially if it's true. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

My advice, end it with her, block her and her mates off every social media you have so you never have to see or speak to her again.

I think it's an absolute joke that you left and stayed at a hotel, you should have slept on the sofa, packed up your things and left the very next day.

You do not need people like that in your life, this could only be scratching the surface, she may well have done this many times, you just don't know sadly.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Whoever watch or act with lust as already committed adultery within his heart.

I'm sorry for what has happen to you man, the fact that you ask for it to make sure you make a move and not act with rage with the fact that you try to seek the good in this person likely indicate that you are a good person who does not seek revenge. Therefore I do hope that you will find someone better for you and who does not betray you.

It is time for you to move on I guess, I wish you the best.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Oh look more humans that keep trying to be monogamous.... yawn.
> 
> Yes she's cheating, because society doesn't give her much other option.


 Agree with the first part.

Second part is bullshit.

It's personal choice. Stop shifting blame. "Society" didn't make her join a dating site. Or contact someone. Or meet them etc.

Collective blame and guilt.for individuals. Pish.

I'm part of society. What was it that I did that made her do this?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sloshers gonna slosh, what can ya do?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Feel for you mate!

Now get out and lay some pipe


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> My advice, end it with her, block her and her mates off every social media you have so you never have to see or speak to her again.
> 
> I think it's an absolute joke that you left and stayed at a hotel, you should have slept on the sofa, packed up your things and left the very next day.
> 
> You do not need people like that in your life, this could only be scratching the surface, she may well have done this many times, you just don't know sadly.


 Or just gone home :beer:


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> I am all good to be honest. Just calm down with cuck s**t. I left her house as I was visiting.
> 
> It is no big thing. I appreciate most of the sentiment and support and I am not really surprised by all of the crass stuff from the usual low-life w**kers.
> 
> my OP was about definitions of cheating. In all honesty I have been a cad at times in my life so what go's around comes around.


 *CUCK*


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

FFF said:


> *CUCK*





FFF said:


> CUCK


 You sir are a cock


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Treat yourself to a brass fella. Will do you the world of good.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Mike_Hunt said:


> Treat yourself to a brass fella. Will do you the world of good.


 @Frandeman job for ya


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Probably already been said but she's been balls deep with only the nuts hanging out


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> @Frandeman job for ya


 Free Thursday Friday

Call me :thumb


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

BelfastBound said:


> You sir are a cock


 back off bitch tits


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Free Thursday Friday
> 
> Call me :thumb


 Is that free as in no cost or free as in available? The temptation is too great either way. :lol:


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

The people who shown no empathy and take delight at people's misfortune demonstrate the hall marks of being a Sociopath.

the same kind of people who watch snuff movies and hurt animals. The same kind of people who rape children during civil wars.

if you have kids or have family with kids I would not be surprised if you all get a little dirty lob on when you look at them.

every time you take delight at being a c**t to other people you are one step closer to being a child rapist.

to Chelsea the moderator who refused to close this thread- go f**k yourself!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> The people who shown no empathy and take delight at people's misfortune demonstrate the hall marks of being a Sociopath.
> 
> the same kind of people who watch snuff movies and hurt animals. The same kind of people who rape children during civil wars.
> 
> ...


 *CUCK**'inator*


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You can delete the thread @Shaneyboy it's under the moderation actions iirc. You might be better looking on a laptop or pc. It annoys me when people do this usually but in these circumstances it's for the best as you keep getting trolled. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Cheers for that @Sasnak but I want the c*nts to ban me. Increasingly f**ked off with dick heads here. If this is a valid cross section of the population then we are f**ked.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is that free as in no cost or free as in available? The temptation is too great either way. :lol:


 I thought u' d already rushed for the deposit anyway ? :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaneyboy said:


> Cheers for that @Sasnak but I want the c*nts to ban me. Increasingly f**ked off with dick heads here. If this is a valid cross section of the population then we are f**ked.


 What do you care what @FFF says hun ?

I mean just look at him haha

x


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Shaneyboy said:


> The people who shown no empathy and take delight at people's misfortune demonstrate the hall marks of being a Sociopath.
> 
> the same kind of people who watch snuff movies and hurt animals. The same kind of people who rape children during civil wars.
> 
> ...


 Calm down fairy boy.

Nobody's taking delight in it they are just giving you the cold hard facts in simple language as you seem to afraid to face them yourself.

Your on here directing anger at us from behind a keyboard as you don't have the balls to stand up to your girlfriend and direct your anger towards her as she owns your ass.

If you don't want to be called a cuck don't come on here and be all cucky.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Shaneyboy said:


> If this is a valid cross section of the population then we are f**ked.


 To be fair most of the comments you've had have been positive and/or constructive, although I've not counted them. I'm sure Chelsea is probably just following his mod guidelines. Don't let the trolls win bud. I've been in your position and in hindsight it made me stronger, as it will you.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate. You may be going through it now but you've saved yourself untold grief in the long run.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> I thought u' d already rushed for the deposit anyway ? :whistling:


 I only leave a deposit, I've no desire to take a deposit.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I only leave a deposit, I've no desire to take a deposit.


 Dont know about that ! @Frandeman has posted some pretty wicked pics about you in the powder room ( he was a guest poser )


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Shaneyboy said:


> The people who shown no empathy and take delight at people's misfortune demonstrate the hall marks of being a Sociopath.
> 
> the same kind of people who watch snuff movies and hurt animals. The same kind of people who rape children during civil wars.
> 
> ...












*CUCKHOLD *


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is that free as in no cost or free as in available? The temptation is too great either way. :lol:


 Nothing for free this days mate :whistling:


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

But did you get even slightly aroused reading that message :whistling: if not bin her off.

Otherwise keep sharing her out


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> Cheers for that @Sasnak but I want the c*nts to ban me. Increasingly f**ked off with dick heads here. If this is a valid cross section of the population then we are f**ked.


 CUCK*Y mc'CUCKERTON*


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP sounds like hard work, lucky escape for his fella


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Nothing for free this days mate :whistling:


 You bitch, after all the deposits I left when you started out. :angry:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Dont know about that ! @Frandeman has posted some pretty wicked pics about you in the powder room ( he was a guest poser )


 Poser or poster?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 That's girl power for you. Her friends still think your the one that's in the wrong because you looked at her phone because you definitely had suspicions. Woman can never do wrong. Obviously she was cheating on you it's plane black and white


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

s**t situation @Shaneyboy but better off out of it really, least in the long run.

I wouldn't get mad at the trolls it is Ukm mate - full of sted and/or reccy abusers. I'm sure half of the active posters don't actually lift either, no point getting mad over the replies it's expected.

@FFF cucky mc,cuckerton killed me :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

In all honesty as brutal as people are the reality is they are right, it's not something you want to hear ATM but reality is if you stay with her she is going to repeatedly cheat on you / use you.

Pull off the bandaid bin her off and move on


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

OP is a master of poofery, i especially liked the bit where he likened his situation to child rape in worn torn countries.

Bit short as far as ukm piss ripping saga threads go but entertaining enough, 3 stars from me.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics?
> 
> was she meeting @Slagface because she has prob gargled a gallon of pi55
> 
> ...


 ...and probably now filled with all kinds of STD nastiness after spending a night with that scummy degenerate cnut.

Yes - I echo which all sensible people have said so far. Get rid and do better for yourself. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

no-one said:


> ...and probably now filled with all kinds of STD nastiness after spending a night with that scummy degenerate cnut.
> 
> Yes - I echo which all sensible people have said so far. Get rid and do better for yourself. :thumbup1:


 I believe @slagface is std free at the mo, will prob send you a pic of his c0ck and helmet swab as proof if you ask nicely


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> I believe @slagface is std free at the mo, will prob send you a pic of his c0ck and helmet swab as proof if you ask nicely


 A recent picture of his gym progress would be far funnier, seems lacking in his journal. Probably because he still looks like a potatoe and feels embarassed so he posts pictures of slags engaged in appalling depravity in an attempt to divert the attention from himself. He's a clever lad. :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Love it.

Tekkers, join me in an exchange of fun coupons for white goods ahahahah


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

no-one said:


> A recent picture of his gym progress would be far funnier, seems lacking in his journal. Probably because he still looks like a potatoe and feels embarassed so he posts pictures of slags engaged in appalling depravity in an attempt to divert the attention from himself. He's a clever lad. :lol:


 You'd rather see pics of @Slagface's hairy gut than a slag with her tits out?!

Speaks volumes mate!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

She's clearly been going behind your back, bray her in.

or get @LeeDaLifter to go and rough her up


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate said:


> Feel for you mate!
> 
> Now get out and *lay some pipe *


 Lay some pipe? As in pinch a loaf/ have a shite?

not sure that's gonna help much?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> I believe @slagface is std free at the mo, will prob send you a pic of his c0ck and helmet swab as proof if you ask nicely


 I was std free about 16 women ago mate I could have all sorts again by now.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

no-one said:


> A recent picture of his gym progress would be far funnier, seems lacking in his journal. Probably because he still looks like a potatoe and feels embarassed so he posts pictures of slags engaged in appalling depravity in an attempt to divert the attention from himself. He's a clever lad. :lol:


 f**k do I need gym progress for when I have a life like mine? :lol:

my 2 girlfriends love me just the way I am


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

iamyou said:


> Most women are like that.


 cmon man, thats a bit general.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> cmon man, thats a bit general.


 Yeah ! It is !

Why ? What did he say ? Cant find it haha


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Yeah ! It is !
> 
> Why ? What did he say ? Cant find it haha


 its the second comment


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> its the second comment


 Not sure if thats what he got all the likes for ?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> cmon man, thats a bit general.


 Yes but it's true. Unless you are an alpha beast in the eyes of your woman and she is completely fulfilled in every aspect and pretty much worships your dick which is almost never the case, she will f**k around. I've been involved with numerous married women. They don't think they're doing anything wrong. It's how the female brain works :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

iamyou said:


> Yes but it's true. Unless you are an alpha beast in the eyes of your woman and she is completely fulfilled in every aspect and pretty much worships your dick which is almost never the case, she will f**k around. I've been involved with numerous married women. They don't think they're doing anything wrong. It's how the female brain works :thumb


 There are cheaters . Both men and women

x


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

iamyou said:


> Yes but it's true. Unless you are an alpha beast in the eyes of your woman and she is completely fulfilled in every aspect and pretty much worships your dick which is almost never the case, she will f**k around. I've been involved with numerous married women. They don't think they're doing anything wrong. It's how the female brain works :thumb


 Mate, you can not generalise based on some anecdotal evidence of what you have experienced.

You sleep with some married women and claim to know how the "female brain" works. honestly its just ridiculous.

You ever think the women you get with may be a certain type?

rather than just categorising every woman based on your own singular experience.

Very closed minded opinion if you ask me.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Mate, you can not generalise based on some anecdotal evidence of what you have experienced.
> 
> You sleep with some married women and claim to know how the "female brain" works. honestly its just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 Or even it's his own mannerisms and actions which lead her to believe its normal combined with a certain type of woman also...


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Mate, you can not generalise based on some anecdotal evidence of what you have experienced.
> 
> You sleep with some married women and claim to know how the "female brain" works. honestly its just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 It's not based on my experience alone. It's just well known fact that women cheat. A lot. And you will never even suspect her because they are excellent liars. I don't judge them for cheating and love them as they are.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

iamyou said:


> It's just well known fact that women cheat. A lot.


 No it isnt, no more than anyone else



iamyou said:


> And you will never even suspect her because they are excellent liars


 This is a massive generalisation, making assumptions about a whole group of people based on gender :lol:

I know plenty of women who are terrible liars, so theres a "fact" that disproves yours.

I think you need to look at how you view the world mate, its a bit off.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Shaneyboy said:


> Finished it last night went to hotel then drove home this morning.
> 
> did not rant at her just tried to be reasonable ask for the truth and she was visibly squirming with lies.
> 
> ...


 Her friends think your a pig because they probably behave like she does...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Get on the tren mate and hit the gym. Within 4-5 weeks you will become an emotionless shell of your former self and not give a fvck. :thumbup1:
> 
> Id f**k her off anyway mate


 Yeh Tren will blow all that emotion away for sure lol


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just keep on fu**ing her (skinned up) until you find someone better, then drop her like a hot potato.
> 
> Why cut ya nose off to spite ya face :huh:


 This is the true man thing to do, don't be wasting any money on her during this time either ....


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

iamyou said:


> It's not based on my experience alone. It's just well known fact that women cheat. A lot. And you will never even suspect her because they are excellent liars. I don't judge them for cheating and love them as they are.


 you sound like a mans man


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Shaneyboy I hope you have fu**ing broke contact with her fully.

She sounds like a nightmare and she will only play you further if you let her.

Even if she begs for your forgiveness and wants you back, tell her where to go.

Ive been through a few of these myself.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Has she tried to tell you "its's your fault" yet? lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Lay some pipe? As in pinch a loaf/ have a shite?
> 
> not sure that's gonna help much?


 I mean.. some chicks like that kinda thing..


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Shaneyboy said:


> Cheers for that @Sasnak but I want the c*nts to ban me. Increasingly f**ked off with dick heads here. If this is a valid cross section of the population then we are f**ked.


 Why get banned?

You can just not use the site.

If it bugs you that much just stop. Your life isn't in need of extra stress. Just take the stress out.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Upload vids of her being double fisted


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> You'd rather see pics of @Slagface's hairy gut than a slag with her tits out?!
> 
> Speaks volumes mate!


 No. I don't really need to see pictures of some dirty, modified, thick as s**t Margate dross thanks. I only need to walk into Gravesend town centre on a Friday or Saturday night and I am surrounded by them, should I fancy it.

You clearly have a lack of luck with women Gary. You rely on degenerates like Tekkers to post up pictures of some trollop so that you can wank yourself to sleep over them.

Christ, you really must be that ugly. No wonder you took up weights. :lol:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

man you are lucky.

I walked in on my sociopath ex with a black guy,, then she told me i imagined the whole thing 

slag gonna be slags. i left the next day.

be a fu**ing man. plenty of women out there.

TRUST ME karma exsists.. this life or the next. dont worry


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, taking peds IS cheating


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

no-one said:


> No. I don't really need to see pictures of some dirty, modified, thick as s**t Margate dross thanks. I only need to walk into Gravesend town centre on a Friday or Saturday night and I am surrounded by them, should I fancy it.
> 
> You clearly have a lack of luck with women Gary. You rely on degenerates like Tekkers to post up pictures of some trollop so that you can wank yourself to sleep over them.
> 
> Christ, you really must be that ugly. No wonder you took up weights. :lol:


 My mrs's are no Trollops, mate. You could only dream of having a woman like either of mine.

Might wanna check your judgemental, ignorant attitude before calling anybody a degenerate


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Slindog said:


> man you are lucky.
> 
> I walked in on my sociopath ex with a black guy,, then she told me i imagined the whole thing
> 
> ...


 Bit ironic with your avi.... take it that's not you then!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

InAndOut said:


> Bit ironic with your avi.... take it that's not you then!


 Obviously mt2 abuse :lol:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Slagface said:


> My mrs's are no Trollops, mate. You could only dream of having a woman like either of mine.
> 
> Might wanna check your judgemental, ignorant attitude before calling anybody a degenerate


 LOL deluded as ever I see. Your women are not special at all you sad little potatoe. Kent towns are awash with fake titty, peroxide blonde slutty dressed bimbos.

Just a tip, try venturing out of your squalid little hovel once in a while.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

OP man up and demand anal and oral sex from her every day until she gets s1ck of it and leaves you. Never vaginal sex, she might enjoy it. Verbally abuse her every time you speak to her with insults. This hoe needs to be used and abused. Does she have a sister, mum or mate you can hammer as well while you're still with her? Come on lad, use you're fvcking head for once.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> OP man up and demand anal and oral sex from her every day until she gets s1ck of it and leaves you. Never vaginal sex, she might enjoy it. Verbally abuse her every time you speak to her with insults. This hoe needs to be used and abused. Does she have a sister, mum or mate you can hammer as well while you're still with her? Come on lad, use you're fvcking head for once.


 I wish I was having any like left :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I wish I was having any like left :lol:


 @EpicSquats has been waiting for his wife to go to bingo since this thread was created to dare post up his response. I'd imagine he's even wrapped his laptop up in foil now hoping she can't track it.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @EpicSquats has been waiting for his wife to go to bingo since this thread was created to dare post up his response. I'd imagine he's even wrapped his laptop up in foil now hoping she can't track it.


 You not helping :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @EpicSquats has been waiting for his wife to go to bingo since this thread was created to dare post up his response. I'd imagine he's even wrapped his laptop up in foil now hoping she can't track it.


 Wife? So you didn't notice the other thread I made about dating websites then a couple of hours ago? :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Wife? So you didn't notice the other thread I made about dating websites then a couple of hours ago? :lol:


 What happened? Did she read your post? :whistling:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

no-one said:


> LOL deluded as ever I see. Your women are not special at all you sad little potatoe. Kent towns are awash with fake titty, peroxide blonde slutty dressed bimbos.
> 
> Just a tip, try venturing out of your squalid little hovel once in a while.


 I'm in Leeds right now with my other woman you ignorant, impotent old cvnt.

You have a very narrow minded view of the female species simply because you've had so little interaction with them, (paying street whores doesn't count). When you have even 10% of the experience I have with women, then you may hold some right to make judgements.

For now just stick with your desperate backpage.com attempts at finding a woman/man that'll stick around long enough to realise that you really are 'no-one'.

Somebody please apply some some ice to this chodes sore, burned areas.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Slagface said:


> I'm in Leeds right now with my other woman you ignorant, impotent old cvnt.
> 
> You have a very narrow minded view of the female species simply because you've had so little interaction with them, (paying street whores doesn't count). When you have even 10% of the experience I have with women, then you may hold some right to make judgements.
> 
> ...


 You don't know me at all, but I know enough about you as you insist on posting up every little detail of your sordid, infidel little life.

Why do you do this? Are you insecure? You happily post up pictures of your wife for a bunch of strangers to whack off over? This sort of behaviour comes across as extremely odd to me.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am sorry am a bit lost, how this internet fight started?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I am sorry am a bit lost, how this internet fight started?


 This Muslim man is bare jelly that I've got 2 wives and he hasn't.

Thats is about the guts of it isn't it @no-one


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Slagface said:


> My mrs's are no Trollops, mate. You could only dream of having a woman like either of mine.
> 
> Might wanna check your judgemental, ignorant attitude before calling anybody a degenerate


 After reading about your fiance giving head to s stranger in a café and countless other scenarios, it could look like that to people reading.

Plus, I've been with plenty of women, and never known one that would be ok with me going with another woman.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> After reading about your fiance giving head to s stranger in a café and countless other scenarios, it could look like that to people reading.
> 
> Plus, I've been with plenty of women, and never known one that would be ok with me going with another woman.
> 
> View attachment 147251


 Me n that lad are now mates so that act brought people together  sharing is caring


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Obviously mt2 abuse :lol:


 no enough as she went for a black cock


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> no enough as she went for a black cock


 Maybe he covers his dick on sun beds ect, big mistake :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Slagface said:


> This Muslim man is bare jelly that I've got 2 wives and he hasn't.
> 
> Thats is about the guts of it isn't it @no-one


 For me 1 wife is already enough :lol:

Rather do a threesome with the missus once in a while, at least I don't have to worry about the emotional and financial needs of the other one! :lol:

But I am happy for you that you can handle 2 wifes :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> For me 1 wife is already enough :lol:
> 
> Rather do a threesome with the missus once in a while, at least I don't have to worry about the emotional and financial needs of the other one! :lol:
> 
> But I am happy for you that you can handle 2 wifes :thumb


 Technically I still have 1 wife, 1 fiancé, and 1 girlfriend, plus occasional side chicks and threesome buddies that join me n the fiancé.

Must not a bad old life, but haterz always gawn hate :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Technically I still have 1 wife, 1 fiancé, and 1 girlfriend, plus occasional side chicks and threesome buddies that join me n the fiancé.
> 
> Must not a bad old life, but haterz always gawn hate :lol:


 I don't hate mate, truly happy for you!

I prefer to focus on one trophy wife and have threesomes with other ladies that she toss my way


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I don't hate mate, truly happy for you!
> 
> I prefer to focus on one trophy wife and have threesomes with other ladies that she toss my way


 I'm not a hater by any stretch - you crack on mate! Sounds like great fun and makes for a good read too :beer: (slagface)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

InAndOut said:


> I'm not a hater by any stretch - you crack on mate! Sounds like great fun and makes for a good read too :beer:


 AAAAAAAAND I finish the reactions already! :thumb


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

IronJohnDoe said:


> AAAAAAAAND I finish the reactions already! :thumb


 Congrats on going 'Platinum' :beer:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Congrats on going 'Platinum' :beer:


 Thanks :beer: but still not unlimited likes WTF :lol:


----------

